# Shingles blown off.



## theboomboomcars (Apr 23, 2008)

This last weekend we had a lot of wind and some of my shingles blew off.  It just so happened that there were some shingles in the shed, I guess left overs from when the roof was done.  Can I just go up and replace the shingles that blew off, or is there more to it?

Also what do I need to put them on, ie size of nail, etc.  I have an air nailer that can handle upto a 1 1/4" nail.  The air nailer that I have.  Will this work or will I need to hand nail them down.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome Josh:
I would use hand nailing with 1 1/4" galvanized roofing nails. There needs to be an oversized head on these nails to keep from pulling through the shingle. There is an acceptable staple but it has a crown of 1" wide for more surface hold.
Glenn


----------



## theboomboomcars (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Glenn, I will pick up some nails and gets those shingles replaced.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 24, 2008)

Be safe up there and make sure someone else is around while you work on the roof. Someone may need to call 911.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Apr 25, 2008)

USe the nails that glenn recommended and hand nail. You need to remove the entire shingle. This will involve removing old nails up under the good shingles.
Your goal is to not to have any nails show and the new shingle to be nailed in roughly the same place as the old one. You can then use some "black jack" (black roof cement) to seal the front edges of the old shingles down to the new. You will need a flat bar, often called a wonder bar, to get up under the shingles to get the nails out.


----------



## theboomboomcars (Apr 25, 2008)

I will be careful.

Thanks for the tips handyguy.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 26, 2008)

You''ll do just fine with the hand nails. Don't spend the money on a box of coil nails. Besides ...you need to buy a roofing gun to use roofing nails. The gun you showed is for trim. 

Hand roofin nails and tar in a caulk tube...and the wonder bar. Good luck.


----------

